# نصائح لعلاج شكوى الزوجة من عدم الاحتواء



## girgis2 (16 يونيو 2011)

*بواسطة:اليوم السابع **

** ، 16 يونيو, 2011 *​ 
*كثيرا ما تشكو الزوجات من إهمال الزوج وعدم الاحتواء، وقد يؤثر هذا الشعور تأثيرا سلبيا على العلاقة الزوجية والأسرية.*​ 
*تقدم الدكتورة هبه عيسوى أستاذ الطب النفسى بجامعة عين شمس مجموعة من النصائح التى يمكن أن تعالج شكوى شعور الزوجة بعدم الاحتواء وتقول: الحل يكمن فى الذكاء العاطفى!! *​ 
*ومتى كان الزوج يتحلى بالذكاء العاطفى، فيستطيع بكل سهولة ويسر احتواء شريك الحياة،*
*وتشير إلى أنه توجد أسباب لنجاح أساليب الاحتواء العاطفى وأهمها الثقة بين الزوجين والصراحـــة, الرفق والتراحــم, الاعتذار إذا أخطأ طرف من الاطراف واكتساب مهارات التغافل عن العيوب خصوصا إذا كانت مشاكل بسيطة, التعامل بحنان وحب خصوصا فى أوقات الضغوط التى تتعرض لها الزوجة و الاحتواء ببساطة هو الاهتمام بالزوجة. *​ 
*إن الاحتواء فى العلاقة الزوجية له ثلاثة محاور لا يمكن الاستغناء عن محور منها، ويجب أن تتكامل هذه المحاور لنصل إلى الاحتواء المطلوب: *​ 
*أولاً.. الاحتواء الحوارى *
*- نعنى به الحوار و تبادل الأفكار والمشاكل والحديث حولها وتكتفى المرأة بان يستمع الرجل لمشاكلها، لكن المشكلة الكبيرة بين الزوجين أنه لا يحدث ذلك الاستماع. *
*- من فنون الاحتواء فى العلاقة الزوجية هو إظهار الحب والاهتمام للزوجة مثلا كالاتصال التليفونى للاطمئنان دون أن يطلب منها الزوج أى طلب. *
*- عدم التعامل مع الأخطاء بدقة متناهية لأن ذلك التعامل الدقيق يقلل الشعور بالود والرحمة، ولذلك الاهم هو التجاوز عن الهفوات والأمور البسيطة:*
*- التعابير اللفظية من كلمة حانية قد تغير من حال إلى حال مثل: أحبك، أنت جميلة أنت رائعة..الخ من الكلام الجميل.*
*- التعابير اللفظية التى تتسم بالثناء على الزوجة كلما قامت بعمل يستحق ذلك.*
*- البعد كل البعد عن تسخيف أو توبيخ أو الاستهتار بآراء الزوجة خصوصا أمام أفراد الأسرة.*​ 
*ثانياً.. احتواء المشاعر :*
*وهو الاهتمام بمشاعر الزوجة، فيجب مساندتها وقت الكرب دون تقديم اى لوم او انتقاد حتى تشعر بالتعاطف ومن أهم اللحظات الحرجة للزوجة فترات ماقبل الدورة ووقت الحمل وبعد الولادة فالاحتواء العاطفى والمساندة وتقديم المساعدة العملية لاراحتها والتخفيف عنها فى أوقات الضغوط يعزز الاحتواء الزوجى.*
*- العمل على تحقيق الاستقرار النفسى للزوجة، وإشباع عواطفها بالحب والتقدير والمودة والابتعاد عن التهديد والترهيب.*​ 
*ثالثاً.. الاحتواء الجسدى *
*يبدأ باللمسات البسيطة والتربيت (الطبطبة) على الزوجة مع ابتسامة بالوجة - *
*- من الاحتواء الجسدى أن يحتوى الزوج عن طريق الاهتمام بمظهره ونظافتة الشخصية *
*-من الاحتواء الجسدى أن يحرص الرجل أن يعطى زوجته ما تتمناه منه.*​

*http://helwa.maktoob.com/sec24000/a...جة-من-عدم-الاحتواء/index.htm?_s_icmp=U7jaUQdK*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2011)

* الكاتب نسى شى هام جدا جدا  انة بتكلم عن حواء ابتاعت زمان  
 اما حواء دلوقتى حتى لو عملت قرد مش هيعجبها  العجب   لو مشيت على ايدك 
*


----------



## sparrow (16 يونيو 2011)

*ومتى كان الزوج يتحلى بالذكاء العاطفى، فيستطيع بكل سهولة ويسر احتواء شريك الحياة،*

هي دي اهم نقطه والي علي اساسها بيترتب كل النقط
الذكاء العاطفي لكل من الرجل والمراه بيفرق كتير في انجاح العلاقه
موضوع مهم شكرا لتعبك


----------



## twety (22 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع جميل
ومهم طبعا لاى اسرة 
ولازم يفهمه الزوج والزوجه كمان
وفى رائى الاتنين يتحلوا بالذكاء العاطفى

شكرا لتعبك
وربنا يفرح الكل دايما
*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

موضوع 
مهم وجميل جدا
شكرا جدا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مسرة (8 يوليو 2011)

*جميل *
*الرب يبارككم *
*شكرا كتير*


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2011)

> ومتى كان الزوج يتحلى بالذكاء العاطفى، فيستطيع بكل سهولة ويسر احتواء شريك الحياة،
> وتشير إلى أنه توجد أسباب لنجاح أساليب الاحتواء العاطفى وأهمها الثقة بين الزوجين والصراحـــة, الرفق والتراحــم, الاعتذار إذا أخطأ طرف من الاطراف واكتساب مهارات التغافل عن العيوب خصوصا إذا كانت مشاكل بسيطة, التعامل بحنان وحب خصوصا فى أوقات الضغوط التى تتعرض لها الزوجة و الاحتواء ببساطة هو الاهتمام بالزوجة.


موضوع مهم جداا 


> لكاتب نسى شى هام جدا جدا انة بتكلم عن حواء ابتاعت زمان
> اما حواء دلوقتى حتى لو عملت قرد مش هيعجبها العجب لو مشيت على ايدك


هههههههههههه
--------
شكراا للنصائح​


----------



## girgis2 (21 يوليو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الكاتب نسى شى هام جدا جدا  انة بتكلم عن حواء ابتاعت زمان
> اما حواء دلوقتى حتى لو عملت قرد مش هيعجبها  العجب   لو مشيت على ايدك
> *


*
هههههههه
هي كاتبة وليست كاتب وهي حسب ما ذكر المقال انها أستاذ دكتور في الطب نفسي

وبعدين يا أخي اعمل اللي عليك الأول أمام ربنا وربنا يدبرها ههههه

شكرااا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك

*​


sparrow قال:


> *ومتى كان الزوج يتحلى بالذكاء العاطفى، فيستطيع بكل سهولة ويسر احتواء شريك الحياة،*
> 
> هي دي اهم نقطه والي علي اساسها بيترتب كل النقط
> الذكاء العاطفي لكل من الرجل والمراه بيفرق كتير في انجاح العلاقه
> موضوع مهم شكرا لتعبك


*
معاكي حق
هحاول أشوف مواضيع للذكاء العاطفي لكي أضيفها في المنتدى فيما بعد
ربنا يدبر

الشكر لمرورك ولذوقك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## girgis2 (21 يوليو 2011)

twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ومهم طبعا لاى اسرة
> ولازم يفهمه الزوج والزوجه كمان
> وفى رائى الاتنين يتحلوا بالذكاء العاطفى
> ...


*
معاكي حق ويجب على الطرفين ان يتحلوا بالذكاء العاطفي

وربنا يفرح الكل دايماااا

الشكر لمرورك الرائع
ربنا يباركك

*​


----------



## girgis2 (21 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع
> مهم وجميل جدا
> شكرا جدا
> سلام المسيح​


*
الشكر لمرورك ولتشجيعك أستاذ نهيسي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح معك أيضاااا
*​


----------



## girgis2 (21 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> *جميل *
> *الرب يبارككم *
> *شكرا كتير*


*
الشكر لمرورك ولذوقك
ربنا يباركك

*​


SALVATION قال:


> موضوع مهم جداا
> 
> هههههههههههه
> --------
> شكراا للنصائح​


*
الشكر لمرورك ولذوقك
ربنا يباركك

الأخ يوليوس دمه خفيف فعلاااا ههههه
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (22 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رائع
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## girgis2 (22 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> تسلم ايدك
> *​


*
الأروع هو مرورك
شكرااا لذوقك
ربنا يباركك

*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (16 أغسطس 2011)

حب اقول حاجه عن المراءه انها مهما اعتلت اعلى المناصب او لديها قوة عن طريق لعبه رياضيه مثلا او شخصيتها قويها رغم كل ذلك فهى فى النهايه امراءة تتاثر بكلمه حلوه او معامله لطيفه وتكون اسعد انسانه فى الكون عندما يحدث ذلك فعلى الرجل ان يعلم هذا ويحتويها


----------



## girgis2 (24 أغسطس 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> حب اقول حاجه عن المراءه انها مهما اعتلت اعلى المناصب او لديها قوة عن طريق لعبه رياضيه مثلا او شخصيتها قويها رغم كل ذلك فهى فى النهايه امراءة تتاثر بكلمه حلوه او معامله لطيفه وتكون اسعد انسانه فى الكون عندما يحدث ذلك فعلى الرجل ان يعلم هذا ويحتويها


*

شكرااا لمرورك ولاضافتك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا وياريتن كل الرجال يتمتعون بالذكاء العطفى كى تشعر المراءة بالاحتواء وتشعر الاسره كلها بالسعاده


----------



## girgis2 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا وياريتن كل الرجال يتمتعون بالذكاء العطفى كى تشعر المراءة بالاحتواء وتشعر الاسره كلها بالسعاده


*
شكرااا لمرورك ولمتابعتك
ربنا يباركك


*​


----------

